

Why Your Stitches Cost $1,500 - itg
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1664427/infographic-of-the-day-why-your-stitches-cost-1500

======
izend
My father always said Engineers and Doctors (at the same experience level) get
roughly the same salary in Germany and France. Not true in the US or Canada.

